# California Dream'n...an E-session



## camz (Apr 28, 2011)

Posted their wedding earlier so I thought I'd post their e-session 


01













1








2







3







4








5







6








7








8








9







10








11







12








13








14








15








16








17








18
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]19[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]20[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]21[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]



Here's the video session provided by VCP: 


[video=vimeo;19466592]http://vimeo.com/19466592[/video]


----------



## lavieenrose (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow these are beautiful! I absolutely LOVE 3, 5, 7, & 12. 12 is my #1 fave though. What lenses did you use?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

You rock camz!!  Well done.

The tilt on #2 is iffy to me.

I really like #5 and #6 is the best walk-away shot I've seen on this forum.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyclographist (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent shots! Did you use all natural light or did you have external flashes?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2011)

Cute couple. Fresh, fun, lively shooting. I really like #12, where he's leading her through the crosswalk and the taxi cab is in the background....just love that shot. I also like the against the light work in this set as well. The distant silhouette work in 5 and 6 is also a nice addition.


----------



## camz (Apr 29, 2011)

lavieenrose said:


> Wow these are beautiful! I absolutely LOVE 3, 5, 7, & 12. 12 is my #1 fave though. What lenses did you use?



Not all pictures were posted but these are the lenses we used for the shoot:

Canons:
50 1.4
85 L 1.2
85 1.8
135 L
100 L Macro
16-35 L
24-70L
70-200L




Kundalini said:


> You rock camz!!  Well done.
> 
> The tilt on #2 is iffy to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Kund!  I agree with you on #2..the tilt doesn't really help with the comp.  




			
				[B said:
			
		

> *Cyclographist*[/B];2231159]
> Excellent shots! Did you use all natural light or did you have external flashes?



Both!   Single flash was used on 1,15,16 and 21. The rest was ambient. 




 Derrel said:


> Cute couple. Fresh, fun, lively shooting. I really like #12, where he's  leading her through the crosswalk and the taxi cab is in the  background....just love that shot. I also like the against the light  work in this set as well. The distant silhouette work in 5 and 6 is also  a nice addition.



Yeah 12 has to be one of my faves too.  Thanks Derrel!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 29, 2011)

NIce man.. You rock!

Some kinda reminded of my shot. Yours are better though LOL
Usagani Photography | Weddings | Events | Portraits - Denver, CO | Ashlie + Kyle


----------



## MWG (Apr 29, 2011)

Stunning work. Your shots definitely have a signature to them.


----------



## reedshots (Apr 29, 2011)

I like - you nailed it. fun, happy, careing and all


----------



## camz (Apr 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> NIce man.. You rock!
> 
> Some kinda reminded of my shot. Yours are better though LOL
> Usagani Photography | Weddings | Events | Portraits - Denver, CO | Ashlie + Kyle


 

Hey I saw the sky shot you did on the e-session and that's a great capture! :thumbup:

Are you sure you've only done two weddings??!?


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work! These are all very good! I'm not sure why but #21 Is the best for me. It just really pops I guess! 
And holy **** you did alot of Lens swapping in this shoot! haha


----------



## camz (May 2, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> And holy **** you did alot of Lens swapping in this shoot! haha


 
It's not so bad as the swap is between two photographers.


----------



## shebu_18 (May 9, 2011)

Great work, hope you don't mind if i inspire me from your work.


----------



## camz (May 9, 2011)

shebu_18 said:


> Great work, hope you don't mind if i inspire me from your work.


 
  I'm glad you are - take from it anyway you can.


----------



## rub (May 9, 2011)

Ewwwww Cam.  These are horrible.  Every single one.


----------



## camz (May 9, 2011)

rub said:


> Ewwwww Cam.  These are horrible.  Every single one.


 

That's it...I'm jumping off the Golden Gate! :lmao:


----------



## bennielou (May 11, 2011)

Super terrific.


----------



## JWWPHOTO (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work!   He looks like he's in a bind in No 20.....(just kidding)


Jeff W Waldrop


www.jeffwaldrop.com


----------



## camz (Jun 3, 2011)

JWWPHOTO said:


> Nice work!   He looks like he's in a bind in No 20.....


 
A bind for life


----------

